# Game soundtrack missing here on TC?



## Anankasmo

Why is there no special sub-forum on TC which concerns game soundtracks? There is so much beauty to be found there. Not just for the young but also for the elderly who most probably do not have a connection to video games. There are many iconic soundtracks and often quite special sound landscapes not to be found in film music or classical music.

Recommendations: 
Garry Schyman - Bioshock series 
Norman Cobeil - Heavy Rain
Jeremy Soul - The Elder Scrolls
Austin Wintory - Journey
Andrew Hale and Simon Hale - L.A.Noire
? - Contrast
Jonathan Morali - Life is strange

If there is a thread already please show me.


----------



## Pugg

You mean something like this?

http://www.talkclassical.com/50071-im-convinced-video-game.html


----------



## Anankasmo

hmm thank you but i'm rather not of the opinion that modern composers do ecerything better haha


----------



## Gordontrek

Video game music isn't exactly a hot topic around here, but if you posted in the non-classical section you would probably get a pretty good response.


----------



## Pugg

Anankasmo said:


> hmm thank you but i'm rather not of the opinion that modern composers do ecerything better haha


No problem as for the rest, see Gordontrek's answer.


----------



## DeepR

As someone who's been playing games for over 30 years, my favorite period for game music was the Super Nintendo era. Game composers had to be really creative back then to deal with the limitations of the hardware. Today there's lots of decent game music that serves as functional background music, but I rarely catch anything special or memorable anymore.

Maybe my favorite Super Nintendo music is nothing special to people who haven't played the games. There's of course a huge nostalgia factor involved. 
While playing games as a youngster, some of the game music got seriously engraved in my mind. Many years later I can listen to the same music and still associate it with the sense of wonder, fantasy and adventure that I experienced from playing the games as a child. This is what makes game music special to me.
The older generations on this forum have simply not experienced this so there's no way they'll look at game music the same way.

Secret of Mana - Into the Thick of It


----------



## Jacck

I doubt you are going to have much success with this topic here 
I played games in the past, I do not have that much time anymore. But I might find time for 1-2 games a year. I intend to play the game Kingdom Come Deliverance when it comes out. It is a Czech game and it will be released in a couple of months. The game will be interesting, because it is set in the 15th century Bohemia and is supposed to be historically accurate
https://www.pcgamesn.com/kingdom-come-deliverance/kingdom-come-deliverance-historical-accuracy
And since I am Czech, I know the landscape and the history (I read some historical novels), it will be interesting.
It is also going to have and interesting soundtrack recorded by the Czech symphonic orchestra





Other good games with good soundtracks that I played were the Mass Effect trilogy (an epic scifi RPG) and Dead Space trilogy (horror games in the vein of Alien franchise)


----------

